# thanks



## aham12 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi all thanks for the info on hotels..but on one post it mentions getting set up ..planting drugs..i mean is it wide spread.might think again about going.one story i heard was 2 lads bpught sleepers in the pharmacy for the plane trip bsck to ireland,
Got stoped on the street shortly afterwards ..arrested 
Had to pay 2000.euro..crazy..

.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

aham12 said:


> Hi all thanks for the info on hotels..but on one post it mentions getting set up ..planting drugs..i mean is it wide spread.might think again about going.one story i heard was 2 lads bpught sleepers in the pharmacy for the plane trip bsck to ireland,
> Got stoped on the street shortly afterwards ..arrested
> Had to pay 2000.euro..crazy..
> 
> .


I would say it's not common but will depend on the type of company you keep and where you are. If you frequent girlie bars and hang around in less salubrious areas you will increase your chances of running into trouble. You just need to be a bit street wise and not expose yourself to these dangers.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

aham12 said:


> Hi all thanks for the info on hotels..but on one post it mentions getting set up ..planting drugs..i mean is it wide spread.might think again about going.one story i heard was 2 lads bpught sleepers in the pharmacy for the plane trip bsck to ireland,
> Got stoped on the street shortly afterwards ..arrested
> Had to pay 2000.euro..crazy..
> 
> .


Interesting, that's an old one, man they do that trick down in Mexico also. I partied with a coworker and crashed out at his apartment and then the next day he wanted to go down to Mexico and get something for his headaches...lol... he asked me to take an extra prescription with me but I was active duty at the time and I felt something fishy was going on so I didn't take anything with me, we were both stopped before exiting Mexico, he was held and I crossed the border, I only talked with him one more time and he mentioned they let him go two hours later, unsure what he paid.

Scams are very big here, with multiple parties involved to trick you and then exert pier pressure, basically I stopped talking with men on the street or a coincidence meeting :boxing: (claims he works at the hotel your staying at) scammer/syndicate member strikes up a conversation, it's gonna be bad for you every single time, I've been held up at knife point on scams and robbed at intersections but this was in Olongapo early 80's, the guy that claims he works at your hotel as a security guard or ? is still in affect and used, he will say it's his child's/his birthday, don't feel obligated in anyway to strike up a conversation it's a total waste of time and you don't want to meet him.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Well my 2 cents. If you normally don't take drugs to sleep on the plane then why do it now? If a stranger asks or tells you something is OK they've done it a 100 times my suggestion is IT'S BS.
Always remember 1 thing its you not them taking the chance


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> Interesting, that's an old one, man they do that trick down in Mexico also. I partied with a coworker and crashed out at his apartment and then the next day he wanted to go down to Mexico and get something for his headaches...lol... he asked me to take an extra prescription with me but I was active duty at the time and I felt something fishy was going on so I didn't take anything with me, we were both stopped before exiting Mexico, he was held and I crossed the border, I only talked with him one more time and he mentioned they let him go two hours later, unsure what he paid.
> 
> Scams are very big here, with multiple parties involved to trick you and then exert pier pressure, basically I stopped talking with men on the street or a coincidence meeting :boxing: (claims he works at the hotel your staying at) scammer/syndicate member strikes up a conversation, it's gonna be bad for you every single time, I've been held up at knife point on scams and robbed at intersections but this was in Olongapo early 80's, the guy that claims he works at your hotel as a security guard or ? is still in affect and used, he will say it's his child's/his birthday, don't feel obligated in anyway to strike up a conversation it's a total waste of time and you don't want to meet him.


Every word, absolutely true. The thing is that people take advantage of those of us that are new here or vacationing. They have literally had centuries to perfect these scams and set-ups. In Angeles/Balibago, pick pockets working with the police will deposit drugs into your bag or pocket as you walk down a street. You never know it's there until a federal police officer arrests you on "suspicion" of possession of illegal drugs. Once at the police station they find the planted drugs during a search.
Bingo---they have you by the short and curlies and there you will stay till you pay the demanded amount or go to court and then to prison. If you fight the case in the courts here, you can not win.
Another set-up that is currently being used is for the police to have someone in a car or most usually on a motor trike sitting along a roadway in an area where many foreigners frequent. They wait for the "go signal" from an officer and cause a minor accident with a foreigner that is driving a vehicle. Although the demanded amount (for repairs and *fake* medical expenses) is not as high as the drug bust, it can be substantial enough to ruin a vacation.
Bottom line is if you are gonna "play" in the Philippines; especially in Angeles City, you need to be very careful and prepared to pay some big money if need be.

*PS. Aham12 These things happen all too often. And here's the thing -- It does not have to be widespread to be a serious problem. By all means, have fun. But extreme caution is the name of the game here..*


----------



## aham12 (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for the advice and views ..might reconsider going to angelas.going on holidays you like to relax maybe leave your defences down a bit.not watching your back all the time.might look at cambodia ....maybe:fingerscrossed:


----------

